# Dad.. you've just been overhauled...Restauratie Seiko



## Arie Kabaalstra

'k lijk Chip Foose wel.. dingen opknappen voor anderen.. maar dat maakt niet uit.. ik heb er plezier in.. en het "scherpt" mijn vaardigheden..

Het onderwerp van deze Exercitie: een Seiko Quartz Day-Date horloge..

Mijn vader kocht dit horloge ter vervanging van de defect geraakte Verdal Tour de France, waarmee ik mijn eerste schreden als horlogemaker zette..Ik weet niet meer wanneer hij dit horloge kocht.. maar ik gok op een jaar of 30 geleden..

Intro!...










Ook dit horloge heeft een aantal verbouwingen doorstaan..










zoals je kunt zien.. heel veel "Karakter".. nog wel...

Eerst het uurwerk maar even uit de kast gepeuterd..










en te zien is dat er wat condensatie residu midden op het glas zit.. Matglas wel te verstaan.. 










Ook op de wijzerplaat sporen van vuil en condens.. met name op de rand.. eens zien of we dat voorzichtig schoon kunnen maken..










De oorzaak van de lekkage.. de Tube is losgekomen uit de kast.. Ik zal deze dus, of moeten lijmen, of oprekken.. of.. ik draai een nieuwe tube.. Ik zal ook kijken of ik een nieuwe kroon, of losse pakking kan bestellen.. eerst maar even de "belangrijker zaken..










Bij het uitpersen van het glas verkruimelde dit geheel.. geen wonder.. het is inderdaad gewoon glas.. de dikte kon ik nog meten..1.2 mm, de diameter... dat wordt lastig...










Maar.. de pakking kwam ongeschonden uit de kast.. 0.35 mm dik.. Ok..










de zitting in de bezel... is 30.7.. de glasmaat is dus.. 30.7-(2x035)=30 mm
Morgen dus een Saffier 30mmx1.2mm bestellen..










Op de kleine draaibank een ring gedraaid die om de bezel valt.. zodat de kast steun heeft als ik met een prop die op de bezel in de kast past de bezel uit kan persen..










"job done".. de bezel, de pakking en de kast.. gebroederlijk naast elkander..










ander stukje "obo" in de draaibank.. pasrandje draaien voor de bezel.. bezel erop persen..










en dan slijpen.. alle krassen en butsen eruit.. deze kast had gelukkig minder butsen dan de Certina..










zodat we na een korte slijpsessie de slijpschijf konden vervangen voor een polijstschijf.. ik heb een harde viltschijf gebruikt om de randen niet te veel af te ronden.. een risico wat je met zachte polijstschijven loopt.. de glaszitting moet namelijk zoveel mogelijk intact blijven, anders "lazert" je glas eruit.. en da'hoort nie

Morgen verder.. kast opwerken.. nu eerst nog een biertje.. en dan naar bed.. truste!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

We gaan vrolijk verder..










de bezel even in het zonnetje.. de witte stipjes.. dat zijn stofjes.. geen putjes.Macro is onverbiddelijk.. 










Ik heb mijn vader genoeg gewaarschuwd.. maar ik kan beter weten..'t is net zo'n eigenwijs als ik.. zelfs voor kleine lasklusjes moet je handschoenen aandoen.. is het niet alleen om je huid tegen verbranding te beschermen, maar ook om je horloge tegen lasspetters te beschermen.. dat kleie bolletje is dus een lasspetter..










Maargoed.. 2 slijpsessies later is er alweer niets meer van te zien.. begonnen met korrel 220 (=vijl) en korrel 400 is de kast inmiddels egaal mat..










en weer 3 sessies verder ( 800 - 3000 - 4000) begint de kast alweer voorzichtig te glanzen.. nu polijsten.. en dan schoonmaken, zodat ik de bezel weer kan inpersen..


----------



## 104RS

Erg leuk dat je dit soort dingen deelt, keep us posted!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ga ik zeker doen.. glas is besteld.. even afwachten dus..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

los van het bestellen van een saffier van 1.2 dik en ø30 mm heb ik niets fysiek gedaan aan de Seiko..










Wel heb ik even een schetsje gemaakt van de Tube die ik moet maken.. 
Alle maten zijn in µm opgeschreven.. is een gewoonte van me met onderdelen van 5 mm of kleiner.. scheelt komma's.. ik heb in het verleden veel met draadvonkmachines gewerkt, kleine onderdeeltjes mee gemaakt.. en die machine had niet eens een komma op het toetsenbord.. die programmeerde je uitsluitend in µm.. (=0.001mm)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ok.. ga er even voor zitten.. er komt een hele stapel kiekjes aan.. 
Zojuist heb ik de Tube gemaakt.. Uurtje werk voor een onderdeel van 3.1 mm lang en ø2.35 mm

Om te beginnen.. de Emco Unimat SL op de werkbank gezet.. en daar een stukje RVS rondstaf ø8 mm ingezet.. ik had niet kleiner..










Voorkantje vlakgedraaid, en de noniusring van de langsslede op 0 gezet.
(een Noniusring is een soort schuifmaat-aflezing, met 0.05mm verdeling die aan de zwengel zit, zodoende kun je de slede per streepje 0.05mm verstellen.. voor kleinere verplaatsingen, moet je maar een beetje "gokken" )










Vervolgens het staafje afgedraaid naar 2.35 mm, de grootste diameter van de Tube..










Toen.. de voorste 1.2 mm op 1.50 mm gedraaid, de diameter die strak in de kast moet passen..










hoe strak?.. zo strak dus.. er zit een heel klein schuin kantje aan de voorkant.. zodat ie wat "zoekt" en de kast "bekt" als je'm maar 0.2 mm op de tube schuift..










Daarna de Steekbeitel op de machine gezet.. en 2.1 mm achter de kopse kant de tube ingestoken tot ø1.7 mm, dit is de diameter die in de kroon valt..










en dan.. dan gaan we boren.. boortje 1.2, hetgeen betekent dat de wanddikte van het deel wat in de kast geperst wordt slechts 0.15 mm dik is.. (1½ haar/5 Vloeitjes dus...)










Dan.. gaatje geboord.. voorkant afbramen..










en dan stellen we de steekbeitel af op 3.1mm achter de kop.. de lengte van de tube...










"tjakka!"... je ziet nog wel een braam aan de binnenkant.. dat heb je nou eenmaal met steekbeitels.










Spantangetje 1.5 in de andere draaibank.. dit is mijn kleinste draaibankje.. een Proxxon handfreesmotor in een klem, met een stukje rondstaf als machine bed.. daarop een steun met een leunspaantje waar mijn stichels op kunnen rusten bij het hele fijne draaiwerk..










dan.. Tube afbramen.. zoekkantje aan binnenkant en buitenkant..










even passen.. Ja.. de tige gaat strak in de tube.. de kroon past eroverheen.. mooi..










Oud en nieuw.. de voorste is de nieuwe.. die is 0.08 mm dikker dan de oude. zodat ie wel strak in de kast zit..










Waarna we met "gepast geweld" de tube in de kast persen..

Dames, Heren, en Barack Obama, bedankt voor't kijken.. en tot de volgende Episode.. het inzetten van een nieuw Saffierglas..


----------



## JohnGo

Prachtig om volgen allemaal, was deze al tegengekomen in de engelse sectie... Leuk Arie!

Ben al benieuwd naar de volgende stap, het saffier...

Grtz


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Vergeleken met de rest.. is dat inzetten van het saffier een makkie.. 'k hoop dat de bestelde glaasjes nog deze week op de mat vallen..


----------



## joins

Ik ben echt fan van deze soort threads! Mooi werk, echt waar!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Laten zien wat je kan, is vaak ook veel leuker dan laten zien wat je hebt.. 

't mooie van mijn verzameling horloges is dan ook dat ik ze allemaal op de werkbank gehad heb.. op 2 na..


----------



## vanhessche

Heel leuk topic Arie!
Bedankt voor de vele stap-voor-stap-foto's!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Graag gedaan!.. Omdat het voor mij ook een leerproces is, hoop ik ook wat info te krijgen van "vakbroeders".. het mag misschien niet evident zijn, maar horlogemakerswerk, daar hou ik me pas sinds augustus 2013 mee bezig.. in September van dat jaar repareerde ik mijn eerste uurwerk.. en sindsdien heb ik ook een horloge volledig zelf gebouwd op het kaliber na, maar dat is wel aangepast.. de kloven zijn aan de zijkanten gepolijst en afgeschuind, gewoon netter afgewerkt, en het kroonrad, en Opwindrad heb ik sunburst geslepen... 

dit verhaal krijgt nog een vervolg natuurlijk.. het glas moet nog vervangen worden.. ik heb inmiddels een 30 mm saffier besteld.. hoop het maandag op de mat te hebben.. dan kan de Seiko terug naar mijn vader, en de Certina mee naar het Atelier.. die moet ook een nieuw saffier..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Na het wachten op de glaasjes.. "plof!" beneden in de gang.. Juist.. trap af.. trap op.. met de tong op de schoenen pakketje opengegrist..










Glaasje.. 1,2 mm saffier.. ø30 mm..dus...










Inpersen die hap.. Kast op een steuntje gezet.. ring erin.. glaasje van het papiertje af erop laten glijden.. met een pennehoutje op zijn plek geschoven.. plaatje kunststof erop.. onder de pers geschoven.. en "Humpf!" klaar










Inkasten.. bandje d'ran.. poetslap erover.. klaar.. (nagenoeg) vrij van krassen.. vrij van vette fikken.. Pa.. you've just been overhauled!


----------



## MHe225

*Om deze draad eventjes samen te vatten:

VÓÓR:









NA:
*









*Job well done - Chapeau *|> (allemaal in goed Nederlands)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik heb't horloge vanavond teruggebracht, mijn vaders eerste reactie.. "Waar heb je zo snel een nieuwe vandaan gehaald??".. een mooier compliment is niet denkbaar.. mijn pa is zo mogelijk een nog grotere pietlut als ik als het om details gaat.. als hij het mooi vind.. dan IS het ook mooi.. kortom.. ik ben tevree..


----------



## joins

Hij is heel erg mooi geworden!


----------



## T_I

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Ik heb't horloge vanavond teruggebracht, mijn vaders eerste reactie.. "Waar heb je zo snel een nieuwe vandaan gehaald??".. een mooier compliment is niet denkbaar.. mijn pa is zo mogelijk een nog grotere pietlut als ik als het om details gaat.. als hij het mooi vind.. dan IS het ook mooi.. kortom.. ik ben tevree..


Dat zijn de complimetjes waar je het voor doet.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

En.. er staat me er waarschijnlijk nog één te wachten.. want.. Pa's Certina DS, die er net zo beroerd aan toe was..










die's ook weer toonbaar...

en dat terwijl de kast er zo:










uitzag..

Wat heb ik toch een prachtig vak als hobby gekozen.. :-d


----------



## Joeri35

Wow, wow, wow!

Tijd geleden dat ik en post zo aandachtig het gelezen, echt prachtig! Vooral omdat het boor de liefde voor het vak/horloge is, ipv een investering 

In één woord: hulde!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

de investering is er wel.. ik investeer in tijd om me dit vak eigen te maken.. Ik repareer mechanische uurwerken, knap kasten op, vervang glazen, doe servicebeurten van mechanische uurwerken, allemaal om ervaring op te doen, en te groeien in het vak van horlogemaker, een vak wat ik zo'n 30 jaar te laat heb ontdekt.. maar je bent nooit te oud om te leren...


----------



## Joeri35

Ik bedoelde met investeren dat je niet een vintage horloge opknapt om met winst te verkopen 

Dat je investeert in kennis en spullen kan ik alleen maar van genieten 

Waar woon je trouwens? Ik heb nog een glas dat vervangen moet worden  krijg je al een betaalde opdracht


----------

